# Is it bad I don't remember what all I ordered?....



## Ciani (May 26, 2009)

So I called in an order today because there were a few things I know they didn't have on the MAC site. So I ended up going down this huge list I had so I could ask them if they had certain things in and somehow I ordered so much I forgot what all I got..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway from what I gather after hearing the price I hauled all this in one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bright Future e/s
Bronzescape 
Impassioned
(I still have to get Scatteray because they were out even though the site says they have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Sun Rush 
Pink Rebel
Refined Gold Bronzing Powder or Golden Bronze, I think there was some confusion on which one I wanted.

My First Refill Shadows:
Gesso 
Clarity
Newly Minted
Humid
Freshwater
Moon's Reflection
Parfait Amour
Carbon

Pro Palette/x4 Eye Shadow x 2
Foundation Pump
Fix+

Girl Friendly PP
Mosscape PP

Brassy f/l
Shade f/l

Possibly I might have gotten:
Aquavert 

I'm forgetting if I got anything else....which means.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway maybe when I get the package on Friday or Monday I can solve this mystery and post pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


So I got the package today! Yay! Here's the pictures and what I ended up with lol:


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Yes


----------



## gildedangel (May 26, 2009)

Wow! What a haul! Very awesome! Please post pics when you recieve the package!!!


----------



## Ciani (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Wow! What a haul! Very awesome! Please post pics when you recieve the package!!!_

 

Will definitely be posting the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

What's really sad is I have about 10 more things I want to order on the MAC site and I have 4-5 pigments I called to get from Gone but Not Forgotten Mac program as well as that are probably going to hit my bank account next week lol.  Good thing my fiance' isn't paying attention to my account lol!


----------



## Fairybelle (May 28, 2009)

Totally understand!!  I love your haul!


----------



## BRO0KElynn (May 28, 2009)

Omg! That is quite the haul there! Have fun!


----------



## Ciani (May 30, 2009)

Added the pictures of the stuff I got and finally figured out they did make a mistake on what I got I originally asked for the Golden Bronze loose powder but they sent me Refined Gold Bronzing powder. I'm glad they messed up though because for some reason I thought the loose powder was Limited Edition which is what I'm trying to buy first lol.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 30, 2009)

Great haul ... Enjoy!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 30, 2009)

Awesome haul, enjoy!


----------



## nunu (May 30, 2009)

Amazing haul! Enjoy


----------



## charmaine 82 (May 30, 2009)

great haul


----------



## ladyJ (May 30, 2009)

Oh my...great haul!!!


----------



## UltraLuxe (Jun 2, 2009)

That so rocks!  I bet your box was heavy when you got it from the UPS guy.  Mine are always light


----------



## watkinsjillian (Jun 3, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## Ciani (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *UltraLuxe* 

 
_That so rocks!  I bet your box was heavy when you got it from the UPS guy.  Mine are always light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Surprisingly it was really light! I'm guessing it was because most of the stuff were light items like the shadow refills and pigments are extremely light weight and the one thing that weighed the most was the Fix+ and even that isn't too bad! I can't until August for my birthday because that will be a good $600-700 haul so it better weigh a ton! Although most are going to be brushes and pigments so it might not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Jun 3, 2009)

No its not bad that you dont remember lol. but that is an awesome haul, There's a few things I want from your haul too, enjoy!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2009)

Gorgeous haul! Enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Jun 3, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy


----------



## sassyclassy (Jun 3, 2009)

wow you got a ton of stuff!! have fun taking things out of the packages =)


----------



## XNirvanaFreakX (Jun 3, 2009)

That's a nice haul! I love the eyeshadows.


----------



## mello (Jun 3, 2009)

I love forgetting what I ordered, then its like a big surprise when you get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but awesome haul, i'm jealous!


----------



## fintia (Jun 4, 2009)

very nice.. I've been buying on CCOS too lately..


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 4, 2009)

Enjoy your haul!


----------



## mern (Jun 4, 2009)

gorgeous colour selection!


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jun 6, 2009)

O_O wow love the haul!!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 7, 2009)

OOOOHHHH pretttttyyyyyy <3 I LOVE your haul, wow! Enjoy!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2009)

I love seeing all of the products laid out together!  So pretty!  Great haul and enjoy your stuff!!


----------

